# I want to start out doing some Halter/Showmanship and looking for tips



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

As Cinny hasn't been consistent lately in the show ring with Dressage and under saddle, I'm thinking of changing gears for a while and getting involved in some Halter and Showmanship classes. I haven't shown Halter since the 80's and I know a LOT has changed. And even then, I didn't know proper protocol, etc. The shows are local Open shows put on by 4H and other local clubs. 4H rules generally are what is used at these shows.

I know to start with I will need a decent show halter. He is a solid black APHA, most people mistake him for an Appendix and sometimes a Thoroughbred. I know his adorable blue plaid from Red Haute Horse will not please the judges. I am looking for a nice leather halter with Silver. But there are so many shades of leather these days. Cinny is Black but fades to dark bay in the summer. I initially thought light oil because it would be a nice contrast, but then in might detract from his features as well. Would dark or black be better? What color would you show a black horse in. Also he does currently have a leather track halter with a brass name plate. Could this be used until he gets a show halter? And does the lead HAVE to have a chain?

His mane is currently "pulled" as we usually show dressage. Should it just be left well groomed and gelled or is it better to "band" it as Western Pleasure sometimes do. Or is that not even the style anymore? And is it okay to go without a fake tail if his tail is pretty decent? When kept up it gets pretty darn thick and will eventually drag the ground. Right now it has been blunt cut for dressage at hock level.

I will have a trainer helping me out but she won't have time for a couple of weeks. I'd like to somewhat at least have my halter and other things ready. And if anyone has any other tips they would be appreciated.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Bump? Anybody want to chime in?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm totally a noob to this, but his is my second year competing in my locals horse clubs western pleasure show. It actually has a really nice turn out of "serious" competitors. I've learn to follow their lead. 

For you halter... I read rule book for my local show. It says you can show in any leather, flat nylon or rope halter. If you look at the people winning the classes they are all in leather halters with silver. As far as color, I'd go with black on a black horse. I found mine on eBay. I think I picked it up for $30. It isn't top quality and I has a couple scratches, but I like it on her! Oh, and I'm not sure it has to have a chain, but I have yet to see one person without one. 

Now the mane. The horse I show belongs to the barn I work at so I have ZERO say on what happens to her mane. I have to keep it long. The past 4 shows I have just put in cowboy magic and put the fly aways down. This time I might try a small lattice braid with only two tiers of bands. I find the other "serious" showers are mixed on mane banding. Some have it done, some don't. IMO it's not something that is going make or break you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are going to start out by showing 4H, that will be a nice laid back environment to get your feet wet. So don't stress too much about the details. 

Overall, your horse should be cleaned and well-groomed. Your horse's looks are part of the score for showmanship. For 4H you could certainly band his mane if you want to, but for 4H I would not say it is a requirement. As for the tail, again, a fake tail would be competing SERIOUS but if you want to leave it alone and natural, for 4H that is okay. 

Same goes for the halter. Yes you could go out and buy a fancy, expensive leather silver halter. But you could also get away with a nylon halter. The most important thing for the halter is that it correctly FITS your horse. You can have all the silver in the world on your halter but if it doesn't fit your horse .... well that doesn't show good. So make sure you have it adjusted properly. Here's something to get you started:
How to Fit a Halter for Showmanship - HorseChannel.com

Personally, I would not go with light oil. Now, I'm not huge into showing but from what I understand, the style right now is dark oil or black. (not light oil) .... so someone correct me if I am wrong on that. 

The lead rope does not HAVE to have a chain for 4H. I find that it offers me better control of my horse for setting up, so I like a chain, but you would not have to have one. 

And then practice, practice, practice! I simply spend 5 minutes practicing showmanship with my horse every single day after we ride, and it is amazing what he has picked up in a couple months from those short sessions.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

One thing that is a common misconception when it comes to showmanship, when you're walking or trotting away from the judge after your pattern. DO NOT look back. DO NOT DO NOT. 

You want to move in the straightest line possible away from the judge. That is the point of you moving away, so the judge can see how well the horse stays with your body position. If you look back at the judge you will not only mess up your line, but you are also throwing off your horse.

I had to throw that in there. One of my biggest pet peeves


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.

And looking back, I never thought of that but it does stand to reason that it would make your line waiver.

The last time I did anything in hand was my first and last. It was with my newly perchased Arab at an Arab show back in the 90's. Of course, dress was Western. Sadly, as I trotted out my hat blew up into the air, spooked my horse making him jump sideways almost onto the judge. Then when we were waiting in line for the judge to look at us the ****** fell asleep. I'm talking SNORING LOUDLY asleep and I almost couldn't get him to wake up enough to do his "stuff" for the judge. 

We didn't place ha ha. I think I could have done much better with work and some guidance.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you have local shows to practice at? We have a local club and on the week-night show, you don't have to dress up or band or pull - you can have help and it's very low key. The monthly Saturday shows we band and dress up. 

That being said - to your questions:
Dark Leather on your dark horse. If all you have is the leather with brass, use it, but look for a show halter (on craigslist there are always a couple for 100. or so). Better to find a quality halter with less silver than a cheap one with lots of cheap flaky silver. Black or dark brown will both look great. Yep, you'll need a chain - thread it under, not over, the nose then up to off side upper halter ring. 

To be taken seriously at a show, mane should be banded and forelock as well. Clip ears, fetlocks, muzzle and around eyes - baby oil or shine on muzzle and eyes and showsheen or Ultra to make him glow. Fake tail isn't necessary if his tail is already long - just make sure it's brushed well. Black hoof polish. 

You don't need high dollar showmanship outfit - I show in a suit with a nice blouse underneath - your hat needs to be well shaped - it makes a WORLD of difference. 

He will need to start perfecting his setup and pivots. Work on getting him squared everytime you take him out - I start with back feet, I have my gelding stop, then move his right back to match his left - either way works. Then ask for fronts. I push down and back for backs, and up and forward for fronts. Do it often - like 20 times a day - it pays off and becomes automatic.

For his pivot, he needs to pivot on his back right foot. This is important. Work at just getting 90 degrees (1/4) turn first, then build up to 180 degrees, then finally 360 (full turn). 

Lots of videos on youtube about how to get it - basically I face their muzzle, cluck, and ask him to move his front leg and shoulder away from me as I step into him, making sure he crosses is front left OVER his front right. Dont push him backwards or he'll pivot on his left hind. Dont pull too far forwards or he'll walk out of it. 

Practice him walking alongside you with his head level and then stopping with your whoa squarely. Then practice with him trotting next to you with his lead level and stopping square. Practice trotting from a standstill. 

Last, make sure he has a fluid backup. Practice straight backups and backing a circle.

These are the elements you'll need to master while you yourself hold correct position - make sure your crossovers are crisp and on time. Make sure you line the horse with the judge as you approach him/her and do not look at your horse unless you are setting him and checking his postion during inspection. The rest of the pattern you should be looking where your are going or at the judge. As Delete says, after the pattern is finished, do not look back. 

I love showmanship because this is a class anyone can win. Don't need money, just the will to prepare the horse. 

Here is my two year old, Spidey, taking care of my 8 year old daughter during her first ever showmanship class- you can see how he already knows how to set those feet, and though she doesn't understand yet how to ask for the pivot correctly, he knows what he is supposed to do. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=781189301911679&l=7389766097067048712

And this is my halter/ showmanship outfit (with my yearling) - showing APHA. Collar of the blouse was out for the classes.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Ace, we are only planning on doing little local shows  If he does okay we may try some APHA Solid classes but it's mostly to change it up a bit and give us something to do during his rehab from Lymes.

Thanks for all of the great advice.


----------

